# revell 70 Challenger in 1/25th scale???



## alangri (Jul 3, 2013)

I just saw the box art for a 70 Challenger in a Revell box with the scale listed as 1/25th. Is this a correct? The old Monogram kits were 1/24 scale. Is this a new tool? If so is the kit any good? I'd love to build a 1/25th scale 70 Challenger hardtop. Thanks,


----------

